# Clutch Linkage



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

Trying to get my clutch linkage set up on my 1968 GTO. Car was in pieces when I got it. I was wondering where the return spring inserted on the frame or car? The counter shaft arm has a hole for the spring.....not sure where the body mount is supposed to be.


----------



## hayes68gto (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyone have a photo of the bracket that the return spring sits on?


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

I know this is an old thread that has not been answered. Where does the z bar spring attach on the fire wall side? The drawing is poor.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking at the service manual page above it appears to be similar to the '66-'67 A-Body location.
On the MT cars the factory put a small hole in the side of the body mount bracket so the return spring could be hooked into it.
The 2nd pic is off my '66 for reference.


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks for the great pics! Looks like my 68 was left off and i didn't notice. Spring looks pretty heavy duty?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Red Skeleton said:


> Thanks for the great pics! Looks like my 68 was left off and i didn't notice. Spring looks pretty heavy duty?


From all accounts I have read, the diagram shows the frame bracket for the spring, but the cars never came with them. Of course, never say never as some may have had them and it may have been one factory that used them and another that did not.

The spring was hooked to one of the frame holes. My '68 Lemans with 350/3-speed manual did not have the bracket - spring was hooked to a hole on the frame.

Figure the diagram was made before the actual installation at the factory. Think of the savings in the steel, the manufacture of the bracket, and installation of the bracket - when all you had to do was hook it into a frame hole and get the same results. Saves a lot of money from a manufacturing stand point.:yesnod:


----------

